# First timer B&W developing issue - Thin Negatives?



## illegalfilm (Sep 21, 2021)

Metallic, cloudy look, exaggerated shadows etc

What is happening with my scans?

What im using: 
Canon Canonet TMAX 100 B&W non-expired
Cinestill Df96 Developer & Fix
Epson V330 Scanner
Agfa Rondix 35 Daylight Developing tank

Process:
Get chemical temp to 80 deg. (recommended by cinestill df96)
Pour in df96 into tank and roll film all the way back and forth continuously for 3 min
Pour out chemical and immediately pour tap water into tank to flush out chemical a few times 
then i take the tank cover off and rinse more with tap water
Pull film out and hang to dry

I also did notice the film negatives do have a purple ish tint as well, if that means anything


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 21, 2021)

https://www.fotoimpex.com/shop/images/products/media/63120_5_PDF-Datasheet.pdf
		


that says to double time for TMAX to clear the dyes


----------



## illegalfilm (Sep 21, 2021)

Daang it!..... i went through that whole pdf too, must have missed it. I will try again soon, thanks!


----------

